# Tokarev Model 57 - 7.62 x 25 mm



## smiley (Jul 12, 2009)

Has anyone shot one of these? I saw one at a local gunstore and have done some research on it.

It is basically a high-velocity 30 caliber (approx) cartridge, and it looks like a lot of fun to shoot.

I am relatively new to this website; if anyone has any good Model 57 stories, I'd be glad to hear them.

Smiley in Indy:smt1099


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I shot one a friend of mine had, I put easily 100 rounds through it, as he had a 440 or 800 round tin can, its a fun gun, that's for sure at that price, I did have a few FTE and a few FTF's. But for the price of the gun and ammo, it can't be beat. about 75.00 for a 440 rnd tin can and 250.00 for the gun itself. It's decent at 15-25 yards too! It's going to be the piece in my BOB bag along with a tin can and a polish tantal 5.45X39 which is about $200.00 for 2160 rounds and 699-799 for the rifle. Anyway, I would recommend.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I bought the Polish version earlier this year and was pleasantly surprised at the range. Recoil is not as bad as I expected and neither is the noise factor, considering that it's a pretty hot round. It was a good purchase considering ammunition cost and fun factor. I would recommend this pistol to anyone.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

My father in law has one. It's pretty fun to shoot. I see them in pawn shops now and then pretty cheap. Ammo isn't the easiest to get but it can be had.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

One of my coworkers has two of them. He loves them, and shoots them pretty often. He carries his when he is out riding around on his 4 wheeler, and occasionally pops a ground hog or raccoon with them.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I am seriously getting interested in having one of these handguns..It is the ugliest thing ever, but I love old nostalgic guns..I shoot my mosin Nagant for fun, so this would be the mosin nagant of handguns..I am seriuosly looking around for a good catch to buy one..


----------

